# Ys-624t



## Northernwood (Mar 7, 2015)

I know we all like to see pictures. We don't get as much snow here in Fairbanks as some of you folks down younder. But it is enough to wanna have this machine.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks in good shape


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Northerwood! A Blue Beauty (or Blue Beast)  for sure.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the post Northernwood. Nice machine. Is that a three speed or a four speed?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and you are probably one of the few active members from where you would think would have the most members from. Nice machine, mine is originally from there, so the previous owner says. It was brought down through a transfer in the military, PCS.


----------



## Northernwood (Mar 7, 2015)

dbert said:


> Thanks for the post Northernwood. Nice machine. Is that a three speed or a four speed?


It's a 4 speed, It is in great shape. I love it.


----------

